# Changement Vitre - iMac 27" Fin 2012



## droyze (25 Août 2015)

Bonjour,

J'ouvre ce topic pour savoir si c'était possible de changer juste la vitre de mon iMac 27" Fin 2012.

Si vous aviez des plans pour en trouver une pas trop chère puis des conseils pour le changement de celle-ci.

Merci

PS : après quelques recherches j'ai l'impression qu'à partir des modèles de 2012 la vitre est collé au LCD, je n'arrive pas à trouver de vitre seule, que l'ensemble avec le LCD, si quelqu'un peut me le confirmer.


----------



## asus27 (26 Août 2015)

Bonjour,

Alors tu peux trouver une vitre pour late 2013 A1419 ici :
http://fr.aliexpress.com/item/Origi...-front-lcd-Glass-Replacement/32411802294.html

Du scotch double face là :
http://fr.aliexpress.com/item/2pcs-...ac-A1418-A1419-Screen-Repair/32414507908.html

Et une petite video :





Apres séparer la vitre de la dalle... A trouver

Fab


----------



## droyze (26 Août 2015)

Cool Merci, par contre la vitre est facilement démontable sur mon modèle de Fin 2012 ? La vitre et le LCD ne sont pas collés ensemble ?


----------



## esimport (26 Août 2015)

je confirme, les iMacs 27" fin 2012 (nouveau design fin, sans lecteur optique) sont équipés d'un ensemble-écran, il n'y a plus de vitre détachable de l'écran LCD. Cet ensemble est collé sur le châssis


----------



## asus27 (26 Août 2015)

Trouvons un TUTO pour démonter la dalle de la vitre...


----------



## asus27 (26 Août 2015)

Sur cette image,





nous voyons une pâte noire de type SILASTIC, ma premiere idée si tu es minutieux, serait avec un cutter d' enlever délicatement cette matière, puis de repositionner l' écran sur la nouvelle vitre en ajoutant ceci : http://www.armaghan.fr/index.php?it...ilastic--90ml&action=article&aid=9202&lang=FR


----------



## asus27 (26 Août 2015)

De toute façon, n' imagine meme pas de faire ceci par un Apple reseller, pour eux c' est changement de la dalle direct.

Sinon a regarder 
http://fr.aliexpress.com/item/Origi...-LCD-Screen-display-Assembly/32424543700.html

Fab


----------



## droyze (26 Août 2015)

Merci pour vos conseil, ça fait mal 300€ minimum pour le changement d'écran


----------



## Lio68 (6 Novembre 2017)

Bonjour,
Je fais un déterrage de ce Topic car je suis plutôt têtu
Moi aussi j'ai cassé la vitre de mon iMac 27" de Fin 2013 et je suis effaré de voir que la vitre et le LCD ne font qu'un, on trouve actuellement des écrans pour environ 470€ minimum, moins sur Aliexpress mais certainement plus risqué avec TVA et Frais de douane.
Évidemment il y a moyen de décoller cette vitre cassée mais sans être sûr d'avoir une nouvelle il n'y a aucun intérêt....
Alors ma question parmi tous les forumeurs de ce site est de savoir si il serait possible de mettre la vitre du modèle précédent celui à bord épais (modèle 2011-2010) car sur ce modèle la vitre seul se change, donc j'en appelle aux processeurs de iMac 27" de 2010-2011, pour cela dans un 1er temps j'aimerais connaître la taille exact au millimètre près de la vitre seule, sa hauteur, largeur, épaisseur (au pied à coulisse si vous avez), emplacement exact de la caméra depuis le bord haut, gauche et droit, diamètre du trou dans le bord noir pour la caméra, Largeur des 4 bords noirs sur le pourtour de l'écran.
Après évidemment il reste à voir ce qui est collé sur cette vitre côté intérieur et ce qui sera difficilement vérifiable c'est la teinte du verre, y a t-il une différence ....


----------



## Locke (6 Novembre 2017)

Lio68 a dit:


> Je fais un déterrage de ce Topic car je suis plutôt têtu


C'est bien, mais tu n'auras pas d'autre choix que d'acheter l'ensemble vitre+écran.


Lio68 a dit:


> Alors ma question parmi tous les forumeurs de ce site est de savoir si il serait possible de mettre la vitre du modèle précédent celui à bord épais (modèle 2011-2010) car sur ce modèle la vitre seul se change, donc j'en appelle aux processeurs de iMac 27" de 2010-2011


C'est impossible pour la raison évoquée dans cette réponse #4 qui est membre et réparateur indépendant.

Ayant eu un iMac 2011 dans lequel j'avais installé un SSD, cette vitre a sur son pourtour des petites plaquettes métalliques collées qui entrent en contact avec des petits aimants _(il y en a 10)_ dans la coque en aluminium. Il y a donc une petite surépaisseur et comme il est quasiment sûr que les plaquettes sont collées avec un type de colle cyanolit, c'est mission impossible sans faire de casse.


----------



## Lio68 (6 Novembre 2017)

Merci pour ta réponse 
Effectivement j'ai vu plusieurs photos de l'écran de 2010-2011 et il paraît difficile d'enlever cette partie métallique surtout si c'est une super colle type cyanolit, en plus paraît-il que l'emplacement pour la caméra n'est pas exactement au même endroit, légèrement plus haut sur 2011. Évidemment ce serait trop simple, Apple a dû bien verrouiller tout ça ....
Et un achat d'un LCD sur Aliexpress te paraît-il judicieux ?


----------



## Locke (6 Novembre 2017)

Lio68 a dit:


> Évidemment ce serait trop simple, Apple a dû bien verrouiller tout ça ....


Aucun rapport, car les coques sont complètement différentes. Avec la nouvelle coque aux bords fins, il a bien fallu qu'Apple repositionne physiquement et mécaniquement les composants.


Lio68 a dit:


> Et un achat d'un LCD sur Aliexpress te paraît-il judicieux ?


Je n'ai aucune expérience dans ce type d'achat, donc pas d'avis.


----------



## Lio68 (11 Novembre 2017)

Et le montage d'un Ecran 5K est-il possible même en changeant des composants ?


----------



## Locke (11 Novembre 2017)

Lio68 a dit:


> Et le montage d'un Ecran 5K est-il possible même en changeant des composants ?


Non, c'est matériellement impossible, ce n'est pas la même connectique, ni la même alimentation.


----------



## Lio68 (11 Novembre 2017)

Je m'en doutais un peu ...
Je viens de démonter mon écran cassé avec la roulette type micro roulette à pizza, super simple et rapide en passant, et je suis effaré de voir que l'écran n'est pas collé sur la vitre mais simplement vissé, c'est vraiment une volonté d'Apple de faire tout pour vous faire payer un max ....
Même si je suppose qu'il faut une salle blanche pour faire un montage de la vitre et de l'écran pour éviter la moindre poussière, Apple devrait proposer au minimum un échange standard ....


----------

